# Woo Hoo!!!



## Ian Bee (Jan 29, 2014)

I just got a promotion!

I went from Plastic to Aluminum!

Thought i'd be Plastic, like.... forever.

Now, what's the next stage... Aluminium, with an I? (little Anglo - American spelling dig...).

Actually, for a non machinist, surrounded by the knowledgable people here, I am quite chuffed to have made it to this grade.

Woo Hoo, Grasshopper no more!

Go me!!!

Cheers


Ian


----------



## RandyM (Jan 30, 2014)

We knew you could do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheeseking (Jan 30, 2014)

Well now congrats indeed!   Its all very mysterious isnt it?   Kinda like your credit score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brasssmanget (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmmm....I never looked at that before. Thanks - you forced me to post a comment just to see what level/grade I had. :LOL:


----------



## Chucketn (Jan 30, 2014)

Me too! Me too! Just seeing where I am...

Chuck

Edit: I see I'm bronze, is that good?


----------



## David S (Jan 30, 2014)

Check this post to see the levels.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/20055-Curious-about-Member-status

David


----------



## Kevinb71 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thought I should add one just to pump the credit score!:roflmao:


----------



## jtrain (Jan 30, 2014)

one more post for me too.  See if I still exsist.:roflmao:


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 30, 2014)

Huh, I learn something new every day........so thats what it means.


----------



## Chucketn (Jan 30, 2014)

Me too! One more and I graduate to Cast Iron!:roflmao:

Chuck


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 30, 2014)

You are Cast Iron.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Chucketn (Jan 30, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> You are Cast Iron.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> "Billy G"



I always thought of myself as a "Diamond in the rough..." :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
Chuck


----------



## RandyM (Jan 30, 2014)

chucketn said:


> I always thought of myself as a "Diamond in the rough..." :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
> Chuck



Isn't that Coal?  :think1:


----------



## Chucketn (Jan 30, 2014)

Not that rough, Randy!

Chuck


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 1, 2014)

Now see people can joke and get along just fine, but looks like I'll be a while to get to your levels!!!


 



Todd


 	 		 			:jester:


----------

